# Yamaha RX-V463 and Wii



## kajnjim (Oct 28, 2011)

The only user's guide reference to connecting a game console (Wii) to this system is via the aux AV connections on the front. Unfortunately, this does not yield audio or video when connected. Unsure if I'm missing something, doing something wrong, systems are incompatible or there is something wrong with the receiver. Anyone familiar with this system have any suggestions on where to start troubleshooting? Thanks.

Jim


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

1 Are you sure your selecting the right INPUT on the YAMAHA receiver ?
2 Is your YAMAHA being used to send video to your TV ? If so what connection type ?
3 If yes to #2 is it possible that your YAMAHA is not up-converting to HDMI ??


----------



## kajnjim (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm selecting the Aux input.
Yes, receiver is being used to send video to TV via HDMI.
Maybe upconverting is an issue. This is the only component that sends video via AV cables. Satellite receiver is connected via HDMI, DVD player is connected via orange coaxial. All other components are audio only. (cd player and seperate tuner) Would there be some type of workaround if this is the case? And is there a way to confirm that this is the problem. Thanks.

Jim


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The workaround will be simple..Just connect the Wii video straight to the TV and the Wii audio straight to the Yamaha...


----------



## kajnjim (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks. I assume I will be able to find an adaptor/extension cable to get L and R audio cables to receiver?

Jim


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Is your Wii video cable COMPOSITE (yellow) or COMPONENT (Red Blue Green) ?


----------



## kajnjim (Oct 28, 2011)

Composite (yellow) Pic attached.(hopefully) Thanks.








Jim


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

There is a RGB cable for Wii. Depending on your YAMAHA this is what you might need .

What is the model # of the YAMAHA ?


----------



## kajnjim (Oct 28, 2011)

Model # is in thread title . Whichever cable I use, the problem will be getting from TV to receiver (4-5 feet) I guess I could just seperate the audio cables from the video cable. Either way, that shouldn't be a problem. Thanks.

Jim


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah no video upconversion on that model .... too bad but you should invest in the RGB cable for a sharper video


----------



## kajnjim (Oct 28, 2011)

Will do. Thanks for all the help.

Jim


----------

